# Firefox chce się downgrade'ować na siłe

## Pryka

Panowie mam problem, mimo że dodałem FF3beta5 do package.keywords i package.unmask to zaktualizował się do nowej wersji dopiero po wydaniu komendy emerge mozilla-firefox.

Gdy teraz chcę zaktualizować system to FF chce wrócić do poprzedniej wersji 2.0.0.14 czemu tak się dzieje?

----------

## 13Homer

Jeśli próbujesz zaktualizować system przez emerge -DuNav world, to może wykrywać zależności, które nie będą widoczne podczas emerge -av mozilla-firefox. Spróbuj emerge -DuNpvt world.

----------

## Pryka

Nic ciekawego tam nie widać  :Sad:  I nadal jest UD

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.13 [3.0_beta5] USE="gnome ipv6 java -bindist -debug -filepicker% -iceweasel% -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms% -xinerama% -xprint% (-dbus%*) (-startup-notification%) (-xulrunner%*)" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg% -ca -cs -da% -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga% -ga_IE% -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl% -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-id%) (-sq%)" 36,840 kB 

```

----------

## arek.k

Co teraz się dzieje, jak próbujesz instalować samego firefoxa (a nie world)? Próbuje przeinstalować (R) v3, czy porócić (D) do v2?

Może po aktualizacji drzewa portage głównego i/lub repozytorów coś się zmieniło w sprawie ff lub zależności.

----------

## Pryka

Chce go przeinstalować...  :Shocked:   Dziwne

----------

## 13Homer

A spróbuj może zrobić takie coś: emerge -av =www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0_beta5.

Chociaż coś mi się wydaje, że jest na twardo zamaskowany, eix pokazuje mi [M], zaś emerge:

```
- www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0_beta5 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# RaĂşl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (8 Apr 2008)

# Masked for testing
```

----------

## Pryka

```
Gentoo pryka #  emerge -av =www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0_beta5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0_beta5  USE="dbus gnome ipv6 java xulrunner -bindist -debug -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -ca -cs -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -id -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sq -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 
```

ps. Właśnie chciałem zrobić revdep-rebuild do przeinstalowania był pakiet yelp od gnome a mimo to chciało zrobić D FireFoxa...

----------

## wodzik

```
BoLs ~ # echo "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0_beta5" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask 

BoLs ~ # echo "www-client/mozilla-firefox **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

BoLs ~ # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

```

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish OTW to Polish.

----------

## Pryka

Niestety to samo

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż cały wynik:

```
emerge -uDNptv world
```

----------

## Pryka

Homerowi już dawałem cały wynik, ale napisze jeszcze raz oto on

```
Gentoo pryka # emerge -DuNpvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.13 [3.0_beta5] USE="gnome ipv6 java -bindist -debug -filepicker% -iceweasel% -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms% -xinerama% -xprint% (-dbus%*) (-startup-notification%) (-xulrunner%*)" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg% -ca -cs -da% -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga% -ga_IE% -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl% -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-id%) (-sq%)" 36,840 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 36,840 kB
```

Przed chwilą chciałem wywalić stare jajco i oto co zobaczyłem

```
Gentoo pryka # emerge gentoo-sources -P

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2* required by gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.1 net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to

prune?  It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

in `man emerge`.

If you would like to ignore dependencies then use --nodeps.

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo pryka # emerge gentoo-sources -P
> 
> ...

 

Przeinstaluj "gnome-extra/yelp" i "net-www/mplayerplug-in" z USE="xulrunner -firefox".

----------

## Exil

mplayerplug-in i tak będzie chciał firefoxa 2.x.x.x

```
DEPEND="

      firefox? ( =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2* )

      
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *Exil wrote:*   

> mplayerplug-in i tak będzie chciał firefoxa 2.x.x.x
> 
> ```
> DEPEND="
> 
> ...

 

Tylko z włączoną flagą "firefox".

----------

## Exil

Flaga -firefox nic nie zmienia

Przerwałem emerge i dałem emerge --resume --skipfirst

Błąd:

http://pastebin.org/29447

----------

## Pryka

Panowie ja używam wersji net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 ona nie używa flagi firefox

----------

## Arfrever

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Panowie ja używam wersji net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 ona nie używa flagi firefox

 

To zainstaluj wcześniej "=net-libs/xulrunner-1.8*" i "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*" nie będzie potrzebne.

```
DEPEND="

        || ( =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*

                =www-client/seamonkey-1*

                =net-libs/xulrunner-1.8*

                www-client/epiphany

        )
```

----------

## one_and_only

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To zainstaluj wcześniej "=net-libs/xulrunner-1.8*" i "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*" nie będzie potrzebne.
> 
> 

 

Potwierdzam, podobnie błąd Exila wynika z tego, że posiada xulrunnera w wersji 1.9 - mplayerplug-in kompiluje się tylko z 1.8*

----------

